

Show HN: Speak to users of your mobile app, from inside your inbox - gozmike
http://supportkit.io

======
gozmike
After months of customer dev, my team is ready to kick things into second gear
with an almost complete rewrite.

Offering this to all app developers, for free and looking forward to bringing
it to some great places in the next few months. Would love your feedback!

Thanks so much, @gozmike

